# Vista public share difference



## snowy8ball (Jan 22, 2010)

My scenario is I have an Xtreamer media player/streamer wired to my router and have a pc (my main machine) and a laptop (my sons) both of which have Vista Home Premium installed. The PC has an admin user that I use and no other id setup. The laptop has an admin account that I use and a standard user account that my son uses.

The Xtreamer connects to the laptop and can access the public folder and those below it fine allowing me to stream movies, music and pictures no problem.

The laptop connects to both the USB H/Drive connected to the Xtreamer and also the pc's public folders etc all fine. No id / password prompt.

The pc connects to both the USB H/Drive connected to the Xtreamer and also the laptop's public folders etc all fine. No id / password prompt.

However, when trying to get the XTreamer to connect to my pc it gets as far as the public folder but on selecting it I get prompted for a user id and password. I've tried the account setup the pc, also tried switching on the guest account and even created a new user specifically for the Xtreamer but always get "Logon Failed".

I've sat with the laptop next to my pc and compared all the network and share settings and they appear to be identical -->
Network Discovery --> On
File Sharing --> On
Public folder sharing --> On (read only)
Printer sharing --> On
Password protected sharing --> Off
Media Sharing --> On

The only firewall/anti-virus stuff I have installed is the windows standard stuff and is the same for pc and laptop.

I'm assuming it's something on the pc that needs changing as the XTreamer can connect to the laptop fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Verify again from both computers that Password Protected sharing is off.

To disable password protected sharing, do the following:
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply

From your windows built-in firewall make sure that Files and Printer sharing is excuded.

Also, I would create a User Account from both computers that has the same User Name and Password that's being used in your network. Then see if each computer can access the computer without prompting for the User LogOn.

Please give an update.


----------



## snowy8ball (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi thanks for the advice but i've already done all that numerous times as both on here and the Xtreamer forum everybody seems to assume thats it but i'm afraid there seems to be something a bit deeper here.

The problem seems to be on my pc as no id or password is required by the Xtreamer trying to connect to the laptop but it does when trying to connect to the pc though it can see the public folder it asks for an id/password if I try to go into it. 

All the details in the Network and Sharing Centre are identical on the laptop and pc. The laptop doesn't have or need an id or password to connect to the pc either.

All the share settings and permissions look to be set the same on both the pc and the laptop so i'm guessing it's going to be something tucked away somewhere...???


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try disabling IPV6 from your Vista computer, here's a simple guide => http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/09/09/disable-and-turn-off-ipv6-support-in-vista/

From Built-in windows firewall (if it's enabled) exclude Xtreamer


----------



## snowy8ball (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi again, 
I've now tried disabling IPV6 and had also tried disabling the firewall (just for testing purposes) and still can't get through. 

It's very frustrating as if it was the laptop it couldn't see but it could see everything on the pc I wouldn't be bothered.


----------

